# Dive to film Titanic rescue ship (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Divers are preparing to film and collect artefacts from the wreck of RMS Carpathia, which rescued 705 people from the Titanic.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

The below site gives a couple of pics and some info on the 2001 expedition.

http://www.deepblu.co.uk/gallery/carpathia01.htm

Chris.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I note they are hoping to recover artifacts like the ships bell etc. My concern is that this ship was torpedoed by U-55 on 17th July 1918 and that 5 members of her crew were lost.

I know sunken merchant ships are not designated with War Grave status (completely wrong in my opinion) but we recently had the ss STORRA case where relatives went to court over this.

With Merchant Navy Day just around the corner - Lest we forget.

Regards


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

I can see the bell, like they did for the 'Big Fitz', for it would be a grand thing to ring on the holiday, but yes it is a grave, and other stuff should stay there. Let the bell alone speak for the ship and those still aboard. WILL


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, there was a an "item" on the BBC 1800 News this evening. Why has everything got to be over-dramatised (and badly researched!!).

We were told it was the "Royal Merchant Ship" Carpathia (couldn't anyone have checked the right acronym and found out what "RMS" actually stands/stood for?). Then we're treated to the sight of a bunch of guys in "scuba" gear diving off some "dog & pony" fishing boat.

I was expecting to see ROVs, or a full sat. diving spread at the very least. They were obviously at the limits of "air-range" diving (approx 50 m.), hence so long in the water (water stops for decompression). Mildly interesting, possibly, but more like a bit of well publicised grave robbing!


----------



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

*Crap report!*



Geoff_E said:


> Well, there was a an "item" on the BBC 1800 News this evening. Why has everything got to be over-dramatised (and badly researched!!).
> 
> We were told it was the "Royal Merchant Ship" Carpathia (couldn't anyone have checked the right acronym and found out what "RMS" actually stands/stood for?). Then we're treated to the sight of a bunch of guys in "scuba" gear diving off some "dog & pony" fishing boat.
> 
> I was expecting to see ROVs, or a full sat. diving spread at the very least. They were obviously at the limits of "air-range" diving (approx 50 m.), hence so long in the water (water stops for decompression). Mildly interesting, possibly, but more like a bit of well publicised grave robbing!


 Geoff! Not only did they make a cock-up with "RMS" they also made some inane comment along the lines of, "Carpathia" who rescued passengers from "Titanic", met a similar end when she was torpedoed------------". Slight difference between hitting an iceberg and being clobbered by a ton of high-explosive methinks!!!!! Salaams Phil(Cloud)


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

I've watched the clip on the BBC news web site and also found it to be not very good from an accuracy point of view. They stated that she was "sunk deep in the Atlantic" but the divers were in Scuba gear...that's not going to be very deep, is it?


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

The report I got was that the Carpathia lies in 158m depth (around 500 feet)

so I think scuba would not be used.

At those depths I would use my closed circuit rebreather setup, 


Regards ...(Scribe)


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

At 158 m. I think you'd need to be on a pretty sophisticated heli-ox mix with a supporting saturation spread!


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

"RMS" "Torpedoed" .....och come on lads it *was* the BBC after all (Jester) BBC NI once ran a film report on Titanics' *DIESEL* engines being as big as a house. That revelation came as a hell of a shock to us in H&W I can tell you. (LOL)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Why, Tmac, were they not that big??!!


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Coastie said:


> Why, Tmac, were they not that big??!!


Awww shaddup!!! (Jester)


----------

